# Sienna Miller ist Mutter geworden



## beachkini (8 Juli 2012)

​
Sienna Miller und ihr Verlobter Tom Sturridge, 26, sollen über das Wochenende ihr erstes Kind in London bekommen haben. Das berichtet ein Freund des Paares gegenüber dem "US Weekly" Magazin. Details über das Geschlecht, den Namen oder sonstige Infos gibt es bislang jedoch noch nicht. 

Dass die 30-jährige Mutter wird, war bei der unbeabsichtigten Bekanntgabe der Schwangerschaft sehr überraschend, denn Sienna lebte in Saus und Braus. Partys und Events bestimmten bis dato ihr Leben. Dann kam alles anders...

Nachdem sie die Schwangerschaft lüftete, sprach Sienna das erste Mal im April in einem Interview über ihre Gefühle, wie OK! berichtete.

"In den letzten acht Jahren habe ich alles versucht, um mein Privatleben aus der Öffentlichkeit zu halten." Dennoch gehe es ihr gut und sie ist sehr aufgeregt auf das, was jetzt folgt.

Das war jedoch auch so ziemlich alles, was Miller zu der Schwangerschaft zu sagen hatte. Wie sie es schon in dem Interview erklärt hatte, versuchte Sienna die Schwangerschaft nicht in den öffentlichen Mittelpunkt zu stellen.

Seit Februar sind Tom und Sienna verlobt. Den Antrag habe er ihr in Paris gemacht. 

Mit ihrem ersten Baby dürfte das kleine Familienglück nun perfekt sein!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (8 Juli 2012)

Isses wahr....! Ich kenn eine, die ist auch Mutter geworden!


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Juli 2012)

schön :thx:


----------



## neman64 (9 Juli 2012)

Na hoffen wir daß der Sohn oder die Tochter auch nicht so wie ihre Mutter so leben wird.


----------



## Punisher (9 Juli 2012)

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Juli 2012)

warum?


----------

